
Open Sourcing Katran: A Scalable Network Load Balancer - SEJeff
https://code.fb.com/open-source/open-sourcing-katran-a-scalable-network-load-balancer/
======
moneil971
This is from last May...why share now?

~~~
SEJeff
I found it interesting and hadn't seen it here.

